# Mitstreiter gesucht: Expedition Sudan im Herbst 2015



## tomsen83 (15. Januar 2015)

*Expedition Sudan im Herbst 2015-Mitstreiter gesucht*

Mahlzeit!
Ich und ein Bekannter sind zur Zeit in der Planung für einen einmaligen Trip zum Poppern, jiggen und Flatfischen in Sudan im Oktober diesen Jahres. Hierfür suchen wir noch zwei verrückte Mitangler. Darum geht es:

www.wildseafishingexpeditions.com

Angedacht sind zehn Tage non stop fischen mit Leben und schlafen an Board. Die Jungs, die die Sache veranstalten sind extrem fit und wissen definitiv was sie tun. Die Reise startet in Port Sudan und geht dann runter Richtung Eritrea. Die Region ist fast jungfräulich in Bezug auf das angeln und somit sind Abwechslung und eine hohe Bissfrequenz fast garantiert 

Die Flüge gehen immer Montags und Freitags von Dubai nach Port Sudan, daher die Reisedauer.
Die Kosten belaufen sich auf ca. 2000€ inkl. Verpflegung und soft Drinks. Dazu kommen noch 250$ für Visa, dann noch Trinkgeld und alkoholische Getränke an Board. Der Flug geht durchgängig mit Emirates und schlägt mit ca 800€ zu Buche. 
Wir präferieren aufgrund der Neumondphase den Reisezeitraum 5.-16.Oktober.
Das Mutterschiff wird von zwei kleineren Speedbooten begleitet, von denen aus das aktive fischen tagsüber betrieben wird. Abends kann gerne vom Mutterschiff vor Anker weiter geangelt werden (sofern der Körper noch nicht völlig übersäuert ist...)
Der ganze Trip ist körperlich sicher aufgrund des Klimas und der Angelei recht anspruchsvoll. Daher wollen wir auch ein wenig Abwechslung und gelegentlich das Watangeln mit einbeziehen.

Wer jetzt Interesse hat, bitte Info an mich. Ziel ist es, sich mal im Großraum Berlin bei nem Bier in die Augen zu schauen. 

Noch als kurze Anmerkung: Port Sudan ist safe und über 1000km von irgendwelchen Krisenherden entfernt. Don't worry.


----------

